# Just had a song played on UK National Radio.....



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pretty good day today. Been writing some material with the Funkatronic Love Commandos' bass player, Nige Stayte.
It was submitted to BBC Radio's "Introducing" and was played today on Tammy Gooding's afternoon show - it's got the illustrious title of "Track of the week"!
As such, it will be played everyday this week Somebody must like it!!
The track is called "Hold Me", featuring Emily Beament and is unashamedly 80's pop/disco.
If you'd like to hear it, it's available on the link below. Tammy's great show is about about 4 hours, but the song plays from 2hrs 39mins (40 secs). http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00mbncy

Soundcloud version

__
https://soundcloud.com/emilybeament%2Fhold-me

Hope you like it

Dan


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Well done !


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats, that is a genuine big deal


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

As above, must be a good feeling.........onwards and upwards

Was just listening to Grace Jones...pull me to the bumper...nought wrong with a bit of 80s disco


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats how the itunes sales rattle in good luck


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

nice one


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well done mate!

Next project is a ballad to OCD widows? Lol


----------



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

lol!


----------

